# How do I know if this repair job was done correctly?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

OK, so the slave cylinder was replaced on my 2018 Diesel 6MT for the second time in 16 months. The first time, I got an invoice that listed a lot of parts that appear to be bolts that are one-time-use because they are torque-to-yield and should be replaced when they are removed from the car.








The second time the job was done, this is what the invoice shows:








So, uh... where are the rest of the parts that should be replaced?!


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, just at a glance it looks like they put transmission fluid where they should have put in clutch fluid during the first repair.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Johnny B said:


> Well, just at a glance it looks like they put transmission fluid where they should have put in clutch fluid during the first repair.


The fluid listed is 2 quarts of gear oil for the manual transmission, and the last line that says "brake flush" is the hydraulic fluid for the brakes and clutch. 2 quarts is slightly underfilled (should be 2.5 quarts) but I could live with that.

The second repair says 3 quarts of gear oil, so I hope the guy didn't put the full 3 quarts in there. The other fluid listed is brake fluid - again, a flush of the brake and clutch fluid.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Does the clutch perform ok?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JLL said:


> Does the clutch perform ok?


It seems kinda "Meh." It could be because I was back to driving an automatic transmission vehicle for two weeks and basically just forgot what the baseline day-to-day feel of the car was from before. If I had to guess, I'd say the take-up point of the clutch was closer to the floor in the old car, but that could be because the slave cylinder was malfunctioning for a while. The new take-up point seems to be right when you start pressing down on the clutch pedal, so that might be a bit different. I guess I can't tell much other than it works. The shifter seems to be like barely a little bit more "notchy" in some gears, too.

Another thing was that I absolutely swore that the engine seemed LOUDER than it was. I was borrowing my parents' Hyundai Sonata and that car is decently quiet at highway speed. I looked underneath the Cruze to see if the belly pan was left off, but it's there installed back where it's supposed to be. My mind must be playing tricks on me.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JLL said:


> Does the clutch perform ok?


As a side note, I kinda notice there was some "clunking" that's gone away. The shifter could be in 1st or 2nd gear and when you'd release the clutch it seemed like a really light "clunking" from time to time. Makes me wonder if the slave cylinder was already going out for a bit and I wasn't noticing it.


----------

